# New grip for my PSE Stinger



## Robn'TheHood (Aug 7, 2012)

try sugru I just ordered some for my bows grip, you can get it for $20 just google it its seriously awesome stuff!


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

Go to the manufacturers forum and find YETI grips thread.he makes the best grips/side plates around.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

Capital_Ken said:


> I've got a fairly stock PSE Stinger (not the 3G version). This bow has a big honkin rubber pistol grip on it. The thing is massive. I'd like to either put a new aftermarket grip on it or make my own. Problem is, I can't seem to find any aftermarket grips. I've got some leather and other grip material from in my tennis bag that would work, but I *won't want to ******* the thing up*. I'd like it to look nice.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Many do this, not RN at all. Whatever makes the grip more consistent. The rubber grip, besides being big, tends to not let your hand find that perfect spot/feel especially with gloves on.


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

*pic*

It's not DIY but if you want nice YETI is the man.


----------



## Jennings (Aug 17, 2005)

PSE does offer a wood grip for the older Stingers - I have one on mine. I looked around and could not find anyone who makes an aftermarket grip for the Stingers.


----------



## TennJeep1618 (Dec 31, 2009)

I found someone on here selling the "Standard" PSE wooden grips for cheap. I picked one up to try and see if it would fit my Stinger. I had to sand down the inside slightly to get it to fit, but it works great.

Here are some pictures that happen to show it.


----------



## anjinsan (Jun 28, 2013)

*Rubber pistol grip*



Capital_Ken said:


> I've got a fairly stock PSE Stinger (not the 3G version). This bow has a big honkin rubber pistol grip on it. The thing is massive. I'd like to either put a new aftermarket grip on it or make my own. Problem is, I can't seem to find any aftermarket grips. I've got some leather and other grip material from in my tennis bag that would work, but I won't want to ******* the thing up. I'd like it to look nice.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Hello, Do you still have that grip? as I am looking for one, would you want to part with it?


----------

